# Pat Warner Edge Guide



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone on the forum has the Pat Warner edge guide, in any of its incarnations.

I've contemplated the MLCS "On-Point" offset base with laser and the Milescraft setup, but the precision and "heftiness" of Pat Warner's products is just mesmerizing to any self-respecting geek. 

Any thoughts?

Bob


----------



## rick7938 (Jul 19, 2009)

Can't speak to his edge guide, but everything else that I have bought from him is A#1.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Have several Pat Warner items and they are as good as it gets. And the guy who makes them is a decent and fair human being too which makes doing business a pleasure. If you ever had a problem with something Pat made I'm sure he would take it back or make you happy in whatever manner was practical.
No worries about doing business with Pat.


----------



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

thistlefly said:


> I was wondering if anyone on the forum has the Pat Warner edge guide, in any of its incarnations.
> 
> I've contemplated the MLCS "On-Point" offset base with laser and the Milescraft setup, but the precision and "heftiness" of Pat Warner's products is just mesmerizing to any self-respecting geek.
> 
> ...


I don't have his adge guide but I have three of his precision bases and 1 of his off-set bases. They are all top quality and I have been very please with them.

Greg


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I have purchased several items from Pat in the past. They have all been of "premium first class" quality, just as Pat himself is.


----------

